
Sherpa – self-driving AI for your car - kashiwase
http://www.epilog.com
======
itsmattmp
What cars is it compatible with? Does it have to go inside an already self-
driving car? Or could it integrate say, with a 99 Toyota Camry? I would assume
that the car its put on needs to have at a minimum electronic steering?

------
epilog
CTO of Epilog here!

We built Sherpa on top of openpilot, an open source framework for self-driving
cars. The original developer (comma.ai) is shipping it on a LeEco cell phone
in a case.

We designed a system with a discrete GPU and 8K optics. Jabil (the
manufacturer of Apple's AirPods) helped us make it automotive grade and is
handling manufacturing. We're training certified mechanics to install Sherpa
in under 30 minutes. It's reliable, user-friendly, and safe.

I'll be around to answer any questions.

